# crispy leaves



## Eva Maria

Consulta:

Contexto: Las flores del _Carpinus betulus _(hojaranzo)

Frase: Crispy leaves

Intento de traducción: Hojas crujiientes / Hojas crispadas / Hojas rizadas

Images: http://images.google.es/images?svnum=10&um=1&hl=es&rls=GGLD%2CGGLD%3A2004-31%2CGGLD%3Aes&q=Carpinus+betulus

Observando las fotos de las hojas, os parecen "crujientes", "crispadas" o "rizadas"?

EM


----------



## borgonyon

No se, Eva, no me parecen ni crujientes, crispadas ni rizadas. Más bien como "tiesas", "firmes", "tensas". ¿Qué ocurrencia de no llamarles simplemente hojas?


----------



## Argónida

Pues a mí me parecen más bien "rayaditas".

A ver, lo de "crujientes" me suena a receta de Ferrán Adriá.
Lo de "crispadas" a cabreadas.
Si hay que elegir entre tus tres propuestas, bueno pues "rizadas". Pero yo no las veo rizadas. Las veo "rayaditas".

P.D.: ¿Te estamos ayudando o nos vas a mandar a paseo?


----------



## alexacohen

Huy, Borgonyon, no sabes tú bien qué calamidad de autor para escoger adjetivos... ¡y los que no hemos visto!.
¿Restallantes?


----------



## Jeromed

Eva Maria said:


> Consulta:
> 
> Contexto: Las flores del _Carpinus betulus _(hojaranzo)
> 
> Frase: Crispy leaves
> 
> Intento de traducción: Hojas crujiientes / Hojas crispadas / Hojas rizadas
> 
> Images: http://images.google.es/images?svnum=10&um=1&hl=es&rls=GGLD%2CGGLD%3A2004-31%2CGGLD%3Aes&q=Carpinus+betulus
> 
> Observando las fotos de las hojas, os parecen "crujientes", "crispadas" o "rizadas"?
> 
> EM


 
Jajaja. Sí son como rizaditas... también se ven medio frágiles o quebradizas (otra acepción de 'crispy'). LOL


----------



## Tezzaluna

Hola Eva María!

Gusto en verte de nuevo.

Estaba leyendo un artículo breve, y dice que a este árbol se le caen las *hojas secas* solamente cuando van a salir hojas nuevas.

Estas hojas secas son crujientes, "crispy".  

Espero que te ayude.

Tezzaluna


----------



## Jeromed

Argónida said:


> Pues a mí me parecen más bien "ralladitas".
> 
> A ver, lo de "crujientes" me suena a receta de Ferrán Adriá.
> Lo de "crispadas" a cabreadas.
> Si hay que elegir entre tus tres propuestas, bueno pues "rizadas". Pero yo no las veo rizadas. Las veo "ralladitas".
> 
> P.D.: ¿Te estamos ayudando o nos vas a mandar a paseo?


 

jejeje ¿O ra*y*aditas?


----------



## Argónida

Jeromed said:


> jejeje ¿O ra*y*aditas?


 
Tienes más razón que un santo. Ralladas con ll es pasadas por el rallador (crujiente de hojas ralladas sobre lecho rizado). 

Ya lo corrijo. Gracias, Jeromed.


----------



## Prometo

La traducción que buscais es ESCUETO, Hojas escuetas


----------



## Jeromed

Prometo said:


> La traducción que buscais es ESCUETO, Hojas escuetas


 
_Escueto_ significa algo así como 'bare' en inglés.  No creo que sea el término adecuado en este caso--a menos que tanto _crispy_ como _escueto _sean términos muy técnicos cuyo significado desconozco.


----------



## Eva Maria

Borgo & Argónida & Alexa & Tezza & Jeromed + Prometo,

Conque "rayaditas", eh? (porque "ralladitas" tendrían pinta de queso rallado, como Jeromed bien sabe!)

Crispadas = Jajajaja, Argónida, es verdad que parecen en pleno cabreo! 

Restallantes = Como látigos? 

Crujientes = Así que son crujientes sólo cuando ya están secas o al freírlas en aceite 

Rizadas = No se parecen a "crispy"!: http://images.google.es/images?svnum=10&um=1&hl=es&rls=GGLD%2CGGLD%3A2004-31%2CGGLD%3Aes&q=hojas+rizadas

Y no puedo poner "a rayitas"! 

El insigne jardinero-escritor tiene una peculiar capacidad de no acertar ni una adjetivando sus amadas plantas! 

Sigh! / Suspiro! 

A ver, que buscaré sinónimos y vuelvo a reconsultaros! (Si no habeis salido huyendo, claro! )

Thanks, friends!

EM

POST ON THE RUN: Escuetas?????????? (I'll check just in case!) Ah, Prometo! No te había reconocido con tanto cambio de avatar!


----------



## Jeromed

¿Y no te gusta lo de _quebradizas_?


----------



## Prometo

Escueto en el diccionario del foro, mi corazón.

Se refiere a la simplicidad de su diseño...


----------



## Moritzchen

Y "onduladas"? Pero antes de que empieces a reírte ferozmente a carcajada limpia y me castigues long distance, fíjate cuál es la primera acepción de la palabra "Crispy" según mi buen amigo Merriam-Webster:

1*:* curly, wavy; _also_ *:* having close stiff or wiry curls or waves


----------



## Eva Maria

Jeromed & Prometo & All the Rest + Moritzchen!

Hoy estais supremos! (aunque no acerteis ni una!)

Quebradizas = Pero sólo cuando están secas!

Escuetas = Prometo, mi alma, estará en el diccionario, pero las "hojas escuetas" no existen!

Sinónimos encontrados:

- Hojas crepitantes = crujientes

- Hojas restallantes (Alexa, dear, resulta que existen!) = crujientes

- Hojas onduladas = rizadas

- Hojas ondulantes = rizadas

- Hojas encrespadas = rizadas

Se me ha ocurrido el genial (y no porque lo diga yo!) "hojas acanaladas", pero no existen!

¿No será que son realmente "crujientes", "restallantes" o "crepitantes" porque al estrujarlas entre los dedos "crujen", "restallan" o "crepitan" ?

Has anyone got a _Carpinus betulus_ in the garden? ¿Podrías ser tan amable de estrujar una hoja y comprobar si suena?

EM

POST LATEST NEWS: Hey, Moritzchen! Aaaaay, las "hojas onduladas" no se parecen en nada a las "crispy leaves": http://images.google.es/images?svnum=10&um=1&hl=es&rls=GGLD%2CGGLD%3A2004-31%2CGGLD%3Aes&q=hojas+onduladas Restallo mi látigo long distance!


----------



## Jeromed

Eva Maria said:


> Jeromed & Prometo & All the Rest + Moritzchen!
> Hoy estais supremos! (aunque no acerteis ni una!)


 
Es que esta madeja (que no hilo) ¡se ha puesto muy divertida!  jajajaja


----------



## Fernita

Wow, este hilo sí que está complicado.
Eva, mira ésto. Espero te sirva de algo...mmmm, no sé...






Hay un gran número de formas de hojas. Así, las que tienen forma de punta de lanza se llaman "hojas lanceoladas", como la del almendro, el olivo y la adelfa. La "hojas aciculares" tienen forma de aguja, como la del pino. Las "*hojas aserradas o dentadas*" tienen el borde lleno de pequeños "dientes de sierra", como el castaño y el olmo. Las "hojas espinosas" tienen estos dientes muy pronunciados, como el alcornoque, la encina y el acebo.


----------



## Fernita

Aquí encontré más información.

mira

¡Suerte con las crispy leaves!


----------



## alexacohen

Lo que yo te diga... anda que no habrá carpes en mi Graná. Pero resulta que no se puede traducir crispy por dentada o serrada... si no, ya lo habríamos solucionado!

Voy a despertar a mi cuñado que es ingeniero forestal... si no vuelvo, m'ha matao!

Eva María: CARPE..... DIEM!


----------



## Eva Maria

Fernita said:


> Wow, este hilo sí que está complicado.
> Eva, mira ésto. Espero te sirva de algo...mmmm, no sé...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hay un gran número de formas de hojas. Así, las que tienen forma de punta de lanza se llaman "hojas lanceoladas", como la del almendro, el olivo y la adelfa. La "hojas aciculares" tienen forma de aguja, como la del pino. Las "*hojas aserradas o dentadas*" tienen el borde lleno de pequeños "dientes de sierra", como el castaño y el olmo. Las "hojas espinosas" tienen estos dientes muy pronunciados, como el alcornoque, la encina y el acebo.


 
Fern-ita, dear!

Thanks for the link! Ooooooh, pero se trata de la forma de la hoja, no de su dibujo! 

Creo que no hay terminología para describir los diseños!

Por eso he llegado a la conclusión de que "crispy" no tiene nada que ver con las "tablillas" de la hoja, sino con su "tacto" y "consistencia" (como "hojas carnosas", "coriáceas" "correosas",...)

Mirando detenidamente las imágenes de los hojaranzos, ¿no parece que vayan a crujir de un momento a otro? 

Gracias por tu presencia, hermosa!

EM

POST SCRIPTUM: Gracias a tod@s por vuestra poca gracia... ejem... abnegación en ayudarme!


----------



## Moritzchen

Después de leer el Wikiartículo provisto por Fernita Darling, hojas corrugadas me parece casi mortal!!!! Pero como se dan las cosas tal vez te sirva.


----------



## Eva Maria

alexacohen said:


> Lo que yo te diga... anda que no habrá carpes en mi Graná. Pero resulta que no se puede traducir crispy por dentada o serrada... si no, ya lo habríamos solucionado!
> 
> Voy a despertar a mi cuñado que es ingeniero forestal... si no vuelvo, m'ha matao!
> 
> Eva María: CARPE..... DIEM!


 
Nooooooooo, Aleeeeeeeeeeeexa, no despiertes al pobre, por unas hojitas de nada! Ya se lo preguntarás mañana!

Eso! "Carpe folium" Agarra la hoja y estrújala!

Carpinus del demonium!

EM


----------



## Fernita

alexacohen said:


> Lo que yo te diga... anda que no habrá carpes en mi Graná. Pero resulta que no se puede traducir crispy por dentada o serrada... si no, ya lo habríamos solucionado!
> 
> Voy a despertar a mi cuñado que es ingeniero forestal... si no vuelvo, m'ha matao!
> 
> Eva María: CARPE..... DIEM!


 
Hola, alexa, es que si ni siquiera se sabe si se refiere a la forma o a la textura, es como medio imposible de descifrar. Mejor despierta a tu cuñado.

Cariños desde Buenos Aires,


----------



## Eva Maria

Moritzchen said:


> Después de leer el Wikiartículo provisto por Fernita Darling, hojas corrugadas me parece casi mortal!!!! Pero como se dan las cosas tal vez te sirva.


 
Moritz & Fernita & Alexa & Los que han huido!

A las "hojas corrugadas" no las localizo! (Además suena a "cartón corrugado")

Pero.... "Hojas reticuladas"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ahora tengo que comprobar si las hojas del hojaranzo tienen efectivamente una "hoja de nervadura reticulada"

Thanks all!

EM

PS: Uy, que el cuñao nos dejará sin Alexa! (Es que en España son las 2:30 am!!!!!)

POST CONCLUSION: AHA! Veo que a las hojas con nervaduras se las puede llamar simplemente "hojas nervadas", sin tener que añadir "reticuladas", "penninervadas", etc.. Y como no tengo constancia de que sean propiamente "reticuladas"...

POST EXISTENCIAL: Pero qué tendrá que ver "nervada" o "reticulada" con "crispy"?


----------



## Fernita

Eva Maria said:


> Moritz & Fernita & Alexa & Los que han huido!
> 
> A las "hojas corrugadas" no las localizo! (Además suena a "cartón corrugado")
> 
> Pero.... "Hojas reticuladas"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ahora tengo que comprobar si las hojas del hojaranzo tienen efectivamente una "hoja de nervadura reticulada"
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> EM
> 
> PS: Uy, que el cuñao nos dejará sin Alexa! (Es que en España son las 2:30 am!!!!!)
> 
> POST CONCLUSION: AHA! Veo que a las hojas con nervaduras se las puede llamar simplemente "hojas nervadas", sin tener que añadir "reticuladas", "penninervadas", etc.. Y como no tengo constancia de que sean propiamente "reticuladas"...
> 
> *POST EXISTENCIAL: Pero qué tendrá que ver "nervada" o "reticulada" con "crispy"?*


 
Eso digo yo. Pero Eva, es muy importante que te fijes bien en la traducción para saber, al menos, si se refiere a la *textura* o a la *forma *de la hoja. 
Fíjate en imágenes de Google: "crispy leaves".

¡Espero que Alexa esté viva!
Me voy a comer algo y vuelvo.


----------



## Fernita

Moritzchen said:


> Después de leer el Wikiartículo provisto por Fernita Darling, hojas corrugadas me parece casi mortal!!!! Pero como se dan las cosas tal vez te sirva.


 
Estimado Moritz: ocurre que su cabecita no le permite comprender que es parte de una descripción *técnica. *Yo nunca hablé de hojas corrugadas en mi vida pero parece que así se dice. Ahora ¿qué tiene que ver con "crispy"? 
No tengo la menor idea.
Ya vuelvo.
Bye.


----------



## Eva Maria

Fernita said:


> Eso digo yo. Pero Eva, es muy importante que te fijes bien en la traducción para saber, al menos, si se refiere a la *textura* o a la *forma *de la hoja.
> Fíjate en imágenes de Google: "crispy leaves".
> 
> ¡Espero que Alexa esté viva!
> Me voy a comer algo y vuelvo.


 
Fernita!

Thanks for coming back! 

Sí, ya lo he pensado, pero es que es una descripción somera del tronco y las hojas y nada más. Y no es un texto propiamente técnico, aunque pueda utilizar algunas palabras especializadas, por lo que el autor parece más bien describir las sensaciones visuales, táctiles, odoríferas y auditivas que le provocan los follajes y las hojas! 

Estoy casi segura de que es al tacto de la hoja a lo que se refiere "crispy", o incluso a la sensación visual.

Besote!

EM

PAM (POST ALEXA MISSING): Pues Alexandra no da señales de vida! Y el último tren para Granada salió hace horas! ¿No se habrá ido hasta la cabaña del bosque de su cuñado?


----------



## alexacohen

Dice que son de textura firme y dentadas y que si estoy loca, bueno, no, nada...


----------



## Jeromed

Eva Maria said:


> Estoy casi segura de que es al tacto de la hoja a lo que se refiere "crispy", o incluso a la sensación visual.


 
Ajá.  En inglés se puede decir que las hojas de una lechuga están _crispy_, si la lechuga es fresca.  ¿Cómo dirías eso en castellano?


----------



## Eva Maria

alexacohen said:


> Dice que son de textura firme y dentadas y que si estoy loca, bueno, no, nada...


 
Alexa,

Sana y salva! Fernita y yo ya estábamos preparando el equipo de campaña para salir en tu rescate!

You're incredible!  No me digas que lo has despertado?????????  (No tendrá una escopeta de guardabosques!!!!!)

Mientrastanto, Ferni, Moritz y yo hemos llegado más o menos a la conclusión de que puede tratarse de la consistencia de la hoja y no de su forma o dibujo....

Pero lo de "textura firme" me va a servir para otra cosa que tengo colgada por ahí (así no le habrás pegado un susto al pobre para nada!) 

Thanks, preciosa, por tu absolutamente fabulosa ayuda!

Besos mil!

EM


----------



## alexacohen

> Ajá. En inglés se puede decir que las hojas de una lechuga están _crispy_, si la lechuga es fresca. ¿Cómo dirías eso en castellano?


Crujiente. Hemos vuelto al principio.


----------



## Eva Maria

Jeromed said:


> Ajá. En inglés se puede decir que las hojas de una lechuga están _crispy_, si la lechuga es fresca. ¿Cómo dirías eso en castellano?


 
Dear Jeromed,

Thanks for coming back!

No te lo vas a creer! "Crujientes"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "Lechuga crujiente"

Pero, ¿puedo calificar de crujiente una hoja que no se come? That is the question!

Besos!

EM


----------



## Fernita

Fernita said:


> Wow, este hilo sí que está complicado.
> Eva, mira ésto. Espero te sirva de algo...mmmm, no sé...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hay un gran número de formas de hojas. Así, las que tienen forma de punta de lanza se llaman "hojas lanceoladas", como la del almendro, el olivo y la adelfa. La "hojas aciculares" tienen forma de aguja, como la del pino. Las "*hojas aserradas o dentadas*" tienen el borde lleno de pequeños "dientes de sierra", como el castaño y el olmo. Las "hojas espinosas" tienen estos dientes muy pronunciados, como el alcornoque, la encina y el acebo.


 
Muy bueno, Alexa. ¡Te has jugado la vida por una hoja dentada pero no cualquier hoja, una hoja dentada de Eva y eso sí vale la pena!
By the way, "Dentadas" estaba aquí.


----------



## Eva Maria

Fernita said:


> Muy bueno, Alexa. ¡Te has jugado la vida por una hoja dentada pero no cualquier hoja, una hoja dentada de Eva y eso sí vale la pena!
> By the way, "Dentadas" estaba aquí.


 
Gracias, Fernita! (Y un millón de gracias a Alexa, que está hecha una jabata!)

Y además no me sirve "dentada"!  (¿Cómo me voy a tapar las partes con esa mísera hojita? Necesito una hoja de parra!)

Jeromed ha aparecido como un fantástico _déjà vu_ devolviéndonos al principio del hilo en un círculo completo. And I think he's perfectly right about the "crispiness" of those leaves!

"Crujiente", then! 

Pero nos lo hemos pasado pipa, no? 

A bunch of kisses!

EM


----------



## Fernita

Eva Maria said:


> Gracias, Fernita! (Y un millón de gracias a Alexa, que está hecha una jabata!)
> 
> Y además no me sirve "dentada"!  (¿Cómo me voy a tapar las partes con esa mísera hojita, necesito una hoja de parra!)
> 
> Jeromed ha aparecido como un fantástico _déjà vu_ devolviéndonos al principio del hilo en un círculo completo. And I think he's perfectly right about the "crispiness" of those leaves!
> 
> "Crujiente", then!
> 
> Pero nos lo hemos pasado pipa, no?
> 
> A bunch of kisses!
> 
> EM


 
Me has hecho llorar de risa, Eva... en fin, mañana seguiremos con este tema. Me quedo tranquila porque Alexa sigue con vida. Dios, no se puede vivir tranquilo en este mundo.
A huge hug!!!!!!!


----------



## alexacohen

Fernita said:


> Me has hecho llorar de risa, Eva... en fin, mañana seguiremos con este tema. Me quedo tranquila porque Alexa sigue con vida. Dios, no se puede vivir tranquilo en este mundo.
> A huge hug!!!!!!!


 
Abrazos crujientes medio dormidos para las dos .... y para mi cuñado, que es un santo varón .


----------



## jinti

I see that I've come late to the party, but... ¿hojas _quebradizas_?


----------



## Moritzchen

Fernita said:


> Muy bueno, Alexa. ¡Te has jugado la vida por una hoja dentada pero no cualquier hoja, una hoja dentada de Eva y eso sí vale la pena!
> By the way, "Dentadas" estaba aquí.


La hoja de Eva era dentada? Y yo pensaba que era una hoja de higo... digo...


----------



## Prometo

Normal y típicamente, luego de expresar mis criterios suelo salir del hilo...

Para ti *Evita*, hago excepción.

Déjame explicar.  La palabra "crispy" se usa más acostumbradamente para hablar de un día otoñal avanzado (en paises no templados) adonde se siente el tiempo frío, seco, aunque un poco soleado. La idea subliminal es una imágen claramente enfocada.

Ahora bien, la palabra CRISP se usa en libre intercambio con "crispy".

En muchas mentes anglosajonas relajadas, estas son dos palabras equivalentes.

El que habló de estas hojas como "crispy" en realidad quizo decir (también) CRISP.

Es un adjetivo suelto, no pertenece a un término técnico de la horticultura. El autor dijo que estas hojas son las que pintaría un niño pre-escolar.. son simples... no es que tienen que "existir" la frases "Crisp/y leaves" u "Hojas escuetas" en la literatura del jardín.

NOTA BENE -- Entre otros significados de crisp/crispy están _los mismos_ que da el diccionario del foro para la definición de ESCUETO (sencillo, sin adorno - no recargado) especialmente en diseño o concepto... se usa más bien en el arte [recuerda lo de una imágen nada complicada, ni confusa o borrosa]...


----------



## Eva Maria

Prometo said:


> Normal y típicamente, luego de expresar mis criterios suelo salir del hilo...
> 
> Para ti *Evita*, hago excepción.
> 
> Déjame explicar. La palabra "crispy" se usa más acostumbradamente para hablar de un día otoñal avanzado (en paises no templados) adonde se siente el tiempo frío, seco, aunque un poco soleado. La idea subliminal es una imágen claramente enfocada.
> 
> Ahora bien, la palabra CRISP se usa en libre intercambio con "crispy".
> 
> En muchas mentes anglosajonas relajadas, estas son dos palabras equivalentes.
> 
> El que habló de estas hojas como "crispy" en realidad quizo decir (también) CRISP.
> 
> Es un adjetivo suelto, no pertenece a un término técnico de la horticultura. El autor dijo que estas hojas son las que pintaría un niño pre-escolar.. son simples... no es que tienen que "existir" la frases "Crisp/y leaves" u "Hojas escuetas" en la literatura del jardín.
> 
> NOTA BENE -- Entre otros significados de crisp/crispy están _los mismos_ que da el diccionario del foro para la definición de ESCUETO (sencillo, sin adorno - no recargado) especialmente en diseño o concepto... se usa más bien en el arte [recuerda lo de una imágen nada complicada, ni confusa o borrosa]...


 
Prometo, cariñoso!

Thanks for coming back just because of me! 

Gracias por tu despliegue de comentarios!

Entendí que no dijiste "escueto" porque sí, sino que lo habías pensado detenidamente. Y no creas que no vi a lo que te referías, pero lo descarté porque realmente no casa con una hoja (aunque sí para describir un objeto de arte). No creas que no aprecio tu esfuerzo y tus enormes conocimientos, que precisamente estos bien razonados comentarios tuyos ejemplifican.

Ya había pensado en "crisp": nítida, depurada (parecida a "escueta"),...

Pero tengo una imagen visual y táctil de "crispy"/"crisp" de algo que cruje, pero no una hoja seca, sino fresca... (Que no tiene porque ser la misma imagen que el mismo "crispy" le puede sugerir al nada escueto autor! Vete tú a saber qué habrá pasado por su cabeza, sabiendo que describe a unos bastos cardos borriqueros como fabulosos!) Ante estas situaciones de risa involuntaria, lo mejor es reírse!

Me chocó la combinación "hojas escuetas". Sonaba tan raro como si el extravagante autor hubiera puesto "crunchy leaves"! 

Por cierto, el monito de tu avatar es muy gracioso!

Crispy kisses for you!

EM

PSJ: Hey, Jinti, thanks for coming! (I discarded "quebradizas" some posts up!)

PSM: Dearchen Moritzchen, tienes razón! Tenía que ser a la fuerza una hoja de higuera para las chicas! Y una de platanero para los chicos!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Eva María,

After reading all the posts, I continued to research the subject, and I continue to believe that the crispiness of the leaves means hojas secas o disecadas.

Saludos desde Olympia, un crispy abrazo.

Tezzaluna


----------



## Jeromed

Tezzaluna said:


> Eva María,
> 
> After reading all the posts, I continued to research the subject, and I continue to believe that the crispiness of the leaves means hojas secas o disecadas.
> 
> Saludos desde Olympia, un crispy abrazo.
> 
> Tezzaluna


 
A dry leaf is never described as crispy.  Crispiness has connotations of _freshness_.


----------



## Eva Maria

Tezzaluna said:


> Eva María,
> 
> After reading all the posts, I continued to research the subject, and I continue to believe that the crispiness of the leaves means hojas secas o disecadas.
> 
> Saludos desde Olympia, un crispy abrazo.
> 
> Tezzaluna


 


			
				Jeromed said:
			
		

> A dry leaf is never described as crispy. Crispiness has connotations of _freshness_.


 
Cara Tezzaluna & Dear Jeromed,

You're both right!

He investigado vuestras investigaciones y:

- Dry crispy leaves (Dried leaves for infusions)

- Fresh crispy leaves (Fresh lettuce leaves)

En mi contexto se trata de árboles que experimentan los cambios de todas las estaciones, así que sus hojas, tanto si están verdes como secas, siempre serán "crispy"!

Fresh Crispy Kisses! 

EM


----------



## Jeromed

Eva Maria said:


> Fresh Crispy Kisses!
> 
> EM


 
Those kisses are well-received at this end.


----------



## jinti

Jeromed said:


> A dry leaf is never described as crispy. Crispiness has connotations of _freshness_.


I have to disagree.  

There are thousands and thousands of Google entries that refer to dry or dead crispy leaves in a gardening context.  Think of a plant you haven't watered in recent memory, or the dried up leaves that cover the ground in autumn.

The exception is when referring to lettuce or other produce -- then, crispy certainly does connote freshness.


----------



## Eva Maria

jinti said:


> I have to disagree.
> 
> There are thousands and thousands of Google entries that refer to dry or dead crispy leaves in a gardening context. Think of a plant you haven't watered in recent memory, or the dried up leaves that cover the ground in autumn.
> 
> The exception is when referring to lettuce or other produce -- then, crispy certainly does connote freshness.


 
Dear Jinti,

También he investigado tu investigación! And I agree with you!

But in my context maybe the author is referring to the crispiness of the tender hornbeam leaves - regardless their edibleness or not - as well as to the dry red-brown autumn leaves. In any case, "crujiente" is OK for my translation!

Dry Crispy Kisses!

EM


----------



## Jeromed

jinti said:


> I have to disagree.
> 
> There are thousands and thousands of Google entries that refer to dry or dead crispy leaves in a gardening context. Think of a plant you haven't watered in recent memory, or the dried up leaves that cover the ground in autumn.
> 
> The exception is when referring to lettuce or other produce -- then, crispy certainly does connote freshness.


 

Point well taken.


----------



## romarsan

Hola Eva, guapa,
supongo que a estas alturas estarás más que quemada por el tema en cuestión, ¡vaya estilo que te gastas para alborotar el gallinero! jeje.
En fin, una nueva aportación, que no es brillante, pero al menos tiene el innegable mérito de que creo que aún no te la han propuesto: ásperas, hojas ásperas...
Teniendo en cuenta que voy por la "a" seguro que antes de llegar a la "z" se me ocurre alguna otra propuesta.
Besos


----------



## Prometo

Unos amigos tienen hornbeam (versión americana) en su patio; les he preguntado qué tienen de "crispy" esas hojas tuyas y se quedaron despistados...

Eso sí, recalcaron lo de velludo al dorso de tus hojas... y yo, con plataneros en mi patio...


----------



## Eva Maria

romarsan said:


> Hola Eva, guapa,
> supongo que a estas alturas estarás más que quemada por el tema en cuestión, ¡vaya estilo que te gastas para alborotar el gallinero! jeje.
> En fin, una nueva aportación, que no es brillante, pero al menos tiene el innegable mérito de que creo que aún no te la han propuesto: ásperas, hojas ásperas...
> Teniendo en cuenta que voy por la "a" seguro que antes de llegar a la "z" se me ocurre alguna otra propuesta.
> Besos


 
Rosalía, majísima! 

Pues "ásperas" es totalmente nuevo, sí! I'll check just in case!

Momento! El superactivo Prometo me parece que tiene una noticia de rabiosa actualidad que darme down-post! I'll go and see!

Thanks for calling! (Ya me estaba preguntando dónde estabas!!!)

EM

PS1: Es que hay un montón de forer@s la mar de majos, y ya se alborotan por sí sol@s! 

PS2: Tengo los nervios "crispy" con las adjetivaciones del jardinero surrealista!

EM



			
				Prometo said:
			
		

> Unos amigos tienen hombeam (versión americana) en su patio; les he preguntado qué tienen de "crispy" esas hojas tuyas y se quedaron despistados...
> 
> Eso sí, recalcaron lo de velludo al dorso de tus hojas... y yo, con plataneros en mi patio...


 
Prometo, tesoro! 

WOOOOW! Lo tuyo sí que es una investigación en vivo y en directo! 

Ooooooh, así que no crujen, ni restallan, ni siquiera crepitan un poquito! (But English hornbeams do "crisp"? Y si al escritor sí le parecen crujientes a la vista y no al tacto? ) Desde luego que a tus amigos les debió parecer graciosísima la pregunta!!!!

You're lucky to have a courtyard with trees and plants! Los plataneros tienen una corteza preciosa que se va desprendiendo dejando un dibujo de camuflaje (Si quieres te rediseño y redecoro el patio con todas las técnicas que he aprendido traduciendo este dinosaur-book!) 

Tendré que revisar de nuevo todas vuestras tropecientas propuestas por si se me pasó algo a la luz de tus nuevas investigaciones reporter-CNN-like! "Velludas" nadie lo había dicho!

Thanks so very much for your constant and substantial help, my dear friend!

A bunch of crispy kisses!

EM


----------



## Ely55

Llegué tarde a esta fiesta!!! 
Estaba buscando lo significados de "crispy" para describir unas lechugas que guardo en bolsas plásticas dentro del refrigerador y me encontré con este hilo tan especial y divertido...
Me encantó la gracia con la que todos los colaboradores comentaron sobre el tema… me he reído pensando en que iban a matar a Alexa… De verdad que se alborotó el gallinero, jejeje… 

Pues aprendí mucho sobre hojas y para mis lechugas, será *crujiente* . 

No hay nada mejor que una buena sonrisa…  el buen humor hace maravillas en el mundo... Sigamos asi.


Feliz Dia de San Valentín para todos.


----------

